# Keflar for dogs



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I went to the store today and this guy pulled up next to me with two pitbulls and an American Bulldog in the back of his truck. All three of them had vests on that looked kinda like life jackets. I asked him if he was going out on the water any why cause it was hella cold. He said no no, these are boar dogs. He had a dog before that was put down because of an injury from a tusk, so he got all of his dogs keflar vests. I didn't know they made bullet proof vests for dogs thats cool. I would totally by one if I still lived in the bay area.


----------



## Pitwerks (Nov 18, 2009)

I wouldn't really call them bulletproof but maybe impale proof, real bulletproof vests are quiet heavy, especially if it was on a dog. Its a great idea that someone made though, for working dogs that would protect them.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Pitwerks said:


> I wouldn't really call them bulletproof but maybe impale proof, real bulletproof vests are quiet heavy, especially if it was on a dog. Its a great idea that someone made though, for working dogs that would protect them.


It's a great idea for those kind of dogs. This guy really loves his dogs so he wanted to protect them while they were at work.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I saw a special on DOGO Argentinos down in TX or down south and they wear kevlar vests to protect them from the tusks of the boars. I am pretty sure it is the same material of bullet proof vests, it is ligther because it doesn't have as many layers as a hhuman one.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The vests the police dogs wear are bullet proof. We just had a fundraiser here to get a vest for the new police dog. I think it is a shame that there isn't money in the budget for the dogs to be protected.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I went to the store today and this guy pulled up next to me with two pitbulls and an American Bulldog in the back of his truck. All three of them had vests on that looked kinda like life jackets. I asked him if he was going out on the water any why cause it was hella cold. He said no no, these are boar dogs. He had a dog before that was put down because of an injury from a tusk, so he got all of his dogs keflar vests. I didn't know they made bullet proof vests for dogs thats cool. I would totally by one if I still lived in the bay area.


Well you know those hogs down in Texas and the other southern states, they are in the swine mafia so you know they are always got a piece on them. That is why the dogs need Kevlar.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah they need the vest cuase if the boar catches them it will not be good. I know of friend of my bother who did not invest in vest and the boar caught the pit in the gut and put a slice in him. luckly dude was some type of vet and managed to save and sew hes dog back up. personally I am not a fan of hog hunting with the dogs but to each their own.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Like this









IMO its an invaluable piece of equipment for hog hunting. It doesn't protect everything but, if your catch dog does what he or she is supposed to do then it dramatically decreases the risk of injury. Some dont use them because of the heat, but they now have a material called Viper Weave which is more light weight.

Here is where I buy all my equipment if anyones interested in finding out more.

Country Mike's


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Song is pretty good (belly laughing) " I see you in that tree stand "


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's great that they make these for the dogs. It doesn't seem fair to make them hunt with out them. great way to protect your dog.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah i have seen some pretty cool vests for hog hunting. the come in various colors and even camo.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah its for protection from the tusks. theres been a many good dog dead from a boar. nasty animal. it will charge YOU too.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

It's a cut vest.They're used by the catch dogs.It's to protect your dog and keep it from getting gutted by a hog.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> The vests the police dogs wear are bullet proof. We just had a fundraiser here to get a vest for the new police dog. I think it is a shame that there isn't money in the budget for the dogs to be protected.


it is a dam shame they cant but a vest for the k9 but i bet if u kill it u go to jail and have the same time for killin a cop i think if the po po cant protect there dogs they dont need em


----------

